# Fog Light Condensation



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently installed the following fog lights: 11 13 Chevrolet Cruze Fog Light Upgrade 95903470 | eBay

They look fantastic and got them installed without a hitch. I didn't even need my car programmed for them. So I was so happy until I saw them today. My passenger fog light is foggy and full of condensation so much so that there is a small pool of water at the base of the lamp. Here are a few pictures for reference. 



















Has anyone ordered from this company and had similar problems? Is this something I can mend? For something like this to happen it is a manufacturer defect right? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is either a defect in the seal between the lens and the housing, in which case you need to get a replacement housing/lens, or it's a leak in the seal around the bulb itself. To test this, remove the bulb and empty/dry the inside of the fog lamp housing. Put a small amount of water resistant grease around the opening and replace the bulb. If the condensation comes back it's the seal between the lens and housing. If it doesn't, it was the seal with the bulb. You can purchase the grease at most sprinkler supply outlets.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is this an OE light or aftermarket? If its aftermarket then you can easily seperate the lens by putting it in the oven for 10 minutes @ 200°f. Then buy some butyl tape at Napa and reseal it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> This is either a defect in the seal between the lens and the housing, in which case you need to get a replacement housing/lens, or it's a leak in the seal around the bulb itself. To test this, remove the bulb and empty/dry the inside of the fog lamp housing. Put a small amount of water resistant grease around the opening and replace the bulb. If the condensation comes back it's the seal between the lens and housing. If it doesn't, it was the seal with the bulb. You can purchase the grease at most sprinkler supply outlets.


I emailed the company and they said they would replace the passenger fog light for me. I might test out your solution as well as I rather not drive around with only one fog light ha. Would adding silicone to the lens and housing possible fix this problem or do you think I should not bother and just get a replacement from the company?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since they have already agreed to replace the light housing, let them. They may want yours back so I wouldn't attempt to "repair" it.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay. I suppose that is the safer option so I better put my impatience on the back burner. Thanks for you help.


----------

